# Logrotate not working any more

## audiodef

I use logrotate with syslog-ng. It has recently stopped working and I don't know why. Log files are growing and I have to manually tarball or remove them so they don't eat up large amounts of disk space. 

What would cause logrotate to stop functioning? 

One thing I did recently was delete everything from /var/log. Does syslog or logrotate require a subdir to exist in /var/log? The file /var/log/syslog exists. I don't know if that would have anything to do with it, but I thought I'd mention it as a couple of other things wouldn't work unless I manually created /var/log dirs for them.

----------

## Jaglover

Is cron on default runlevel, is logrotate in /etc/cron.daily/ ?

----------

## audiodef

I had no cron. WTF?   :Shocked: 

Maybe some depclean removed it, but that doesn't seem likely. I'm pretty sure it was there, as I always install fcron during setup, along with dhcpcd, grub, syslog-ng, and all that, especially since this WAS working until recently. 

Anyway, that's set up now. Thank you for pointing that out.   :Smile: 

----------

